# What's After a 75 Gal?



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm thinking of upgrading my 75 gal but going to a 90 does not make much sense - just a little taller I think. So...I don't have the space for a 6 foot tank, such as a 125. Is there something in between, maybe a 5 foot tank, readily available? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm fairly certain you can find a number of tanks in a 5 foot length, 100 and 110 gallon pop to mind. You can also get bigger tanks in a 4 foot length. Try www.glasscages.com to get an idea of what's available.

If you have a chance to pick up a 90 cheap, I'd go for it. It would fit nicely on your 75 gal stand, and doesn't take up any more floor space. Stands and lighting are easily available in 4 foot lengths, 5 feet not so much. I upgraded from a 55 to a 90, and made my stand 36" tall this time. Between the taller stand, and the taller tank, I love my 90. It looks great. With my DIY stand and hood, the entire set up is almost 6' tall. Don't rule it out if you can find one cheap.

If you're buying a new aquarium, on the other hand, I'd go big if you can afford it. You only need an extra 6 inches each on each side to go from a 5 to a 6 foot aquarium. Go big or go home :thumb: :fish: :dancing:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I vote 6FT tank


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow, are you guys tank salesmen? I love that line about only needing 6" more on either side! Great point. I just need to get used to the idea of a tank that size to really consider it. How do you find the maintenance?


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Not a tank salesman, but I play one on TV. :lol:

Generally speaking, with cichlids, the more tank bottom surface area, the better off you'll be. Height is nice for Discus, Angels, etc, but more surface area allows you to keep more species and more fish than you would otherwise.

Taller tanks are generally harder to maintain too.

I have a 90 in my dining room, and a 135 in my basement that's waiting to be set up. Even sitting on the floor with nothing in it, the 135 is impressive :lol: I get as many "wow's" from friends and family on that one empty as I do on the 90 full...

If you can fit it, and afford it, and the floor can support it, go big. No such thing as too big, provided it meets the previous conditions. There IS such a thing as too small though...just my $0.02.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

If you have the 75 and you're happy, go to the 125, and you'll be twice as happy. Especially if you buy a Z-Rack from Home Depot, and then have one on top of the other. Look for a used 125 on craigslist or Ebay, and save a little $$ for the Z-rack.

Just my 0.02 cents too ...


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Definitely no sense in going for a 90 gallon tank when you already have a 75g... a lot of money and work for not much benefit. "Footprint" is what it's all about with cichlids.

If you can't make a 6 foot tank work, then a 5 is what you'll have to go for. How much width (not height or length) do you have room for? I think 18" is the width of the 75g.

With tanks, geographic location is a major limiting factor, since shipping glass tanks is crazy expensive... so hit up Craigslist and your local fish store(s) to see what's available in your budget, then do the requisite soul searching, and take it from there. 

-Ryan


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

you can also get 5 foot tanks in 120g. I wouldnt go for a 90 unless you get a sweet deal like others have said, its only a few inches taller. If you dont have space i agree with a Z rack, or building your own shelf/stand


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I am going to put in my .02 cents now.

Big tanks are FANTASTIC! The maintenance isn't any different from a smaller tank. It is actually easier to care for a larger tank as the water parameters are more stable. On smaller tanks if you botch a water change you can quite easily lose your livestock. But again a 75g tank isn't small.

If I was you and if I had the money I would buy the Neo 185 from *Deep Sea Aquatics*. When Oceanic got bought out by AGA some of the master builders left and created Deep Sea Aquatics. The Neo 185 is available with or without a built-in overflow and it doesn't have a center brace. The dimensions are 60.5"L x 30"W x 25"H.

I however do not know how much they cost. But if I had the money to throw down on a NEW big aquarium that is the one I would buy.

:fish: :thumb: :fish:


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll drop in my .02Â½Â¢ too :lol:

I also recommend a 125g and skipping the 90g. I have a used one sitting outside that I can't wait to get setup; got to redo *ALL* the silicone, so I'm building up the courage to tackle it.  :lol:

I'm even thinking of eventually trading in my two 55g's for a 125g (or bigger).

Another option is to build yourself a custom plywood tank. :wink:


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

D-007 said:


> I'm even thinking of eventually trading in my two 55g's for a 125g (or bigger)


Nooooo don't rid of the 55's. They make perfect grow-out tanks and you'll kick yourself for selling them. :wink:

Just my nickle !!


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I have a 4' 150. It nice, but I like my 6' 135 better. More room to swim and you can't reach the bottom of the 150 easy.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Now you all have me thinking! Winter is coming and a BIG tank might make a good winter project.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

lol, now you're torn, dont you love the feeling of not knowing what to do


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Alleycat said:


> D-007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm even thinking of eventually trading in my two 55g's for a 125g (or bigger)
> ...


Good point :thumb:


----------



## gsxrchris (Nov 26, 2006)

i sold my 75 g set up, thought ide take a for a while(lasted 3 months) then i ran into a crazy deal on c-list its about 155 gallons 48lx24dx31h weird dimensions only 80 bucks so now this is my new project, i would agree on the check c-list and save some money


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

really weird dimensions, good deal though. Make sure to post pictures when its all set up


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Those dimensions really aren't that uncommon if you think about it. The 110g tall is 48x18x31 so all they did was make it 24" wide.

I had a 110g tall. I sold that real quick. Maintenance was a PITA. I don't like tall tanks at all.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

A 4ft 110gal would be a nice upgrade on the same stand, I like the high "show tank" look of these. BUT if you have the room, going with a 5ft 120 would be a much better option.

Of course, if you're like most of us on here, you'll buy the 5 footer and keep the 75 anyway


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Standard tank sizes are: 10G, 29G, 55G, 75G, 125G. These tanks fly off the assembly lines of manufacturers, are often sold as beginner sets at chain stores, and also often end up on the second hand market for cheap. In between tank sizes (or anything bigger) tends to be a lot more expensive new, and finding one used is hit and miss, although keeping an eye open on Craigslist.org obviously cant hurt.

Frank


----------

